# Adressierung



## nushka

Kontext:
	 	 	 	 	 	 	  Sie stellt sich vor und spricht diese Vertreter_in per „du“ an. Die Antwort darauf von der anderen Seite stockt, hält inne und ihre Adressierung wird per „Sie“ zurückgeworfen.

Ich suche eine Übersetzung in Spanisch, die weder "trato", noch "tratamiento" ist, die stattdessen die ,, Beweglichkeit" enthält.

Busco una traducción al castellano que conserve la movilidad o direccionalidad del término alemán. 
Gracias


----------



## kt_81

Was meinst du genau mit movilidad/direccionalidad? Bei "Adressierung" schwingt für mich persönlich kein besonderer Unterton mit, zumindestens nichts, was ich explizit mit "Beweglichkeit" in Verbindung bringen würden.

(Kannst es auch gerne in Spanisch erklären)


----------



## nushka

Antwort an:
Was meinst du genau mit movilidad/direccionalidad? Bei "Adressierung" schwingt für mich persönlich kein besonderer Unterton mit, zumindestens nichts, was ich explizit mit "Beweglichkeit" in Verbindung bringen würden.

"Adressierung" tiene la misma raíz que "adresse", es decir, que se dirige hacia alguien o algún lugar, y yo quiero conservar ese matiz de que la comunicación se da desde un emisor hacia un receptor, que no está preestablecido de antemano si se habla de "ud."  o de "tú" (en este caso)


----------



## heidita

NO se me ocurre nada al respecto. No creo que haya.


----------



## kt_81

No tengo mucho tiempo así lo escribo en alemán. 

Ich glaube, du konzentrierst dich auf das falsche Wort. "Adressierung" hat im Deutschen keinerlei Bezug zu irgendeiner Bewegung an sich, höchstens zur Richtung. Auch in der Informatik wird "Adressierung" (von Daten) im Spanischen mit "tratamiento" übersetzt. Das trifft es nämlich, da ist sonst nichts dabei. Was du meiner Meinung eher unterschwellig übersetzen willst, ist "zurückwerfen". 

Dabei sei gesagt, dass im Deutschen der Ausdruck "die/eine Adressierung zurückwerfen" in diesem Fall zwar klar ist, an sich aber eine Schöpfung des Autors darstellt. Der ist auf keinen Fall fest oder sonstwas.

Así, ¿por qué no decir simplemente 'devolver el tratamiento'? Sonaría mal para un nativo?


----------



## heidita

kt_81 said:


> Así, ¿por qué no decir simplemente 'devolver el tratamiento'? Sonaría mal para un nativo?


 

Estoy de acuerdo con tu elaboración el alemán. Sin embargo simplemente decir "devolver el tratamiento" no incluye ni implica la fina ironía. A ver si se nos ocurre algo.


----------



## kt_81

Pero se dice también 'devolver la pilota' por ejemplo, ¿no? Para mí es exactamente lo que necesitamos aquí.


----------



## heidita

nushka said:


> Kontext:
> Sie stellt sich vor und spricht diese Vertreter_in per „du“ an. Die Antwort darauf von der anderen Seite stockt, hält inne und ihre Adressierung wird per „Sie“ zurückgeworfen.


 
El otro duda, se para a pensar y le contesta con un irónico "Usted". 

NO sé si es muy formal es texto si no me parece genial: 

La respuesta del otro queda en el aire, se para a pensar y le devuelve la pelota con un "Usted" intencionado.


----------

